# Chocolate Chocolate Cherry Bread



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok there is a lull in my life at this time.
So it's time to follow through on the Chocolate Chocolate cherry Bread....input please....
I'm going for a little less rich than brioche
but milk, butter, eggs, yeast, cocoa, dried bings, Valharona chunked, sugar,salt (some soaking liquid for the cherries...think I'll not put orange zest in it).....bread and AP flour....rounded shaped loaves on a sheet pan
I have a stone but not really interested in a crispy crust.
Sponge? no I don't think so...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Shroomgirl,

I know you're not looking for a brioche. You might want to take a look at the following recipes for ideas.... for the dough, how to incorporate, proportions, etc...

Cranberry And Butter Quick Brioche

Similar to a classic buttery brioche or a Sally Lunn. This slightly sweet loaf is wonderful fresh, or toasted with butter and honey. Almost a coffeecake, but not too rich and rather easy to make. Frozen raspberries would work, as would a dusting of cocoa powder or cinnamon and sugar on top, or lemon zest and dried blueberries in the batter.

4 1/2 teaspoons yeast 
1 cup warm water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 cup cranberries (frozen and / or dried) 
1 1/8 teaspoons salt 
1 egg 
2 egg yolks 
1/2 cup unsalted butter - softened 
1/3 cup skim milk powder 
2 tablespoons orange zest - finely minced 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
3 cups bread flour
melted butter, cinnamon and sugar for garnish

Prepare cranberries: plump dry berries in hot water, drain, dry and finely mince. Coarsely chop frozen berries. Whisk together the water and yeast. Add sugar, salt, egg, yolks, butter, skim milk powder, orange zest, and most of flour. Stir to make a batter-like mixture. Fold in cranberries. Cover bowl with a tea towel and let batter rest 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, generously grease a 9 or 10 inch angel food cake pan. Pour batter in (after rest). Cover pan lightly with greased wax paper and let batter rise until it nearly reaches the top of the pan. Drizzle very generously with melted butter and dust with sugar and cinnamon.

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Place cake pan on a baking sheet and place in oven. Bake until nicely browned (about 40 minutes). Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan and placing on a wire rack to cool completely.

10 to 12 portions. Serve with butter and preserves.

--------------------------------------------------

Chefshell's Delicious Delightful Danish (Streudel)

1 cup milk 
5 tsp. (2 envelopes) active dry yeast 
4 1/2 cups unbleached all purpose flour 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon (or to taste) 
4 Tbsp. cold butter (unsalted) 
3 eggs

Butter Layer

1/3 cup unbleached all purpose flour 
14 oz. (3 1/2 sticks) cold, unsalted butter

This makes 3 lbs. pastry dough. Similar to both brioche and croissant doughs, it's actually a combo of the two.

In a small saucepan, over low heat, heat the milk until it feels warm, about 110 degrees. Pour into a small bowl and whisk in the yeast. Set aside.

Put the dry ingredients in the bowl of a food processor or by hand and combine. If using processor, pulse until smooth. By hand, mix with hands until combined. Add the 4 tbsp. of butter and pulse until butter is absorbed and the mixture looks powdery.(By hand, same thing, more work). Add the eggs and set aside yeast mixture and continue to mix until the dough forms a ball(if the dough refuses to form a ball, add up to 3 tbsp. of flour, a tbsp at
a time until it yields to yout every whim.

Put dough into an oiled bowl. Cover bowl withplastic wrap and allow to rest for 5 min. Turn dough out onto a floured surface (may need a scraper here), and fold dough over on itself 6 to 8 times.

Sprinkle dough with flour (up to 3 tbsp.) if dough is very soft. Wrap dough and refrigerate from 1 to 8 hrs.

To prepare butter layer: scatter flour on the work surface. Remove butter from the fridge, unwrap it, and roll butter in the flour to coat. Pound the butter with a polling pin, gently at first, (turning it often to keep it coated with flour). It will become soft and malleable, but not begin to melt. Press occasionally with fingertips to be sure that the consistency is correct ( cool and pliable). Flouring hands with flour from board, quickly knead butter into a solid mass and set aside. (If warm, refrigerate butter.)

Scrape any butter bits stuck to work surface and flour lightly. Remove dough from refrigerator and turn the dough out in one piece onto surface using rubber spatula.(Make sure it does not roll over on itself, it will be too elastic to roll). Lightly flour top of dough and, using the palm of one hand, press and pull it into a 6"X12" (inch) rectangle.

Divide the softened butter into 8 fairly equal sized pieces and press each quickly between palms if hands to flatten. Distribute flattened pieces of butter in a 6"X 9" rectangle over the bottom 2/3 of dough.

Fold the top (unbuttered) 1/3 of dough down over the middle (buttered) 1/3. Then fold the bottom 1/3 (buttered) 1/3 up over the other layers, making it a 5-layered package of dough and butter.

Position dough on board so fold is on the left. Lightly flour work surface and dough, and with a rolling pin, press a series of horizontal lines in the dough to flatten it gently. No butter squeezing out the sides or dough becoming thinner at edges. When dough is approx. 1/2 inch thick, roll it, without rolling over edges to make a 12"X24" rectangle. Fold the 2 narrow ends of the dough to within 1/4 inch of the middle leaving a 1/2 inch space between their ends. Fold over again at the space to make 4 layers.

Repeat step 8. Loosely wrap dough in plastic wrap. Slide into large plastic bag to allow room to expand.

Filling 
3 tbsp unsalted butter 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon (to taste) 
1 cup (about 4 oz.) walnut pieces 
1 cup raisins or currants

Icing
3/4 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 tbsp. water 
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Yield= 12 3 to 4 inch round pastries.

Lightly flour work surface and dough using a rolling pin to press the dough (with gentle horizontal strokes) into a 6"X12" inch rectangle. Keep a fine dusting of flour on both work surface and dough to prevent dough from sticking. Add more flour if necessary. Use back and forth strokes (without pressing too hard) or rolling over edges so no butter squeezes out, to roll the dough into a 12 inch square. Slide onto cookie sheet, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate while preparing filling.

Combine butter, sugar, and cinnamon (for filling) in a bowl and mix until smooth. Add the walnuts until finely chopped(but not ground). Scrape into bowl and add raisins or currants.

Remove dough from refrigerator and spread evenly with filling (using offsrt spatula). Beginning at the end closest to you, roll dough around the filling. Seal the roll by pinching the long against the cylinder. Cut dough into 12 slices and arrange them, cut side down, on the prepared pans. Flatten each pastry slightly with the palm of your hand. Cover with plastic wrap and allow to rise at room temperature until they begin to puff slightly, about 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, set racks in top 1/3 and bottom 1/3 of oven and preheat to 400 degrees.

Bake for about 20 minutes or until pastries are well risen and deep golden brown and feel light for their size when lifted from pan. Remove to racks to cool.

Make icing by combining all ingredients in a small pan. Stir with a wooden spoon until smooth. Place over low heat, stirring constantly, until the icing is warm, about 110 degreees. Drizzle or brush icing on cool pastries.

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 11-11-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Whew! Thanks....Think I'll start with fresh milk and not powder, still deciding on a rehydrating liquid....
I'm looking for an elastic texture vs cake.
Hoping that cocoa will be rich enough flavor, I don't think I want to put melted choc in the dough.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

First batch OK still tweeking (2 loaves)
1 1/2 Tbl of fresh yeast disolved in warm milk 3/4 cup and 1 Tbl sugar

Large bowl mix with a beater on med.
2 cups of AP flour
1 cup of Bread flour
1tsp salt
1/2 cup of Drostes cocoa
2/3 cup of sugar
Mix
add
2 whole large eggs
1 yolk
1 stick of unsalted room temp butter
mix in milk and yeast mixture
Beat with mixer on med for a couple minutes

soft dough
knead in 1 to 1 1/2 cups of ap flour until you have a med soft dough....knead for 5-6 minutes by hand 

MEANWHILE soak 1 cup dried bing cherries
in 1/4 cup brandy and 3/4 cup H2O

let dough rise for an hour until doubled

flatten out and roll in drained dried cherries and 
4 oz of coarsely chopped good chocolate (valharona is good)

Cut into 2 peices roll into balls flatten slightly and place on parchment lined cookie sheet
Let rise 1- 11/2 hours until double
Bake 350* for 35-45 minutes check may take alittle longer.
rub crust with butter while still hot for soft crust.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Please don't dis milk powder, it makes a wonderful bread. Enriching the 
flavor, colour and crust. More so than fresh liquid milk. 
Your formula looks very close to brioche in the fat and egg content. Very 
rich, very lovely. for darker chocolate colour and internee flavor, look for 
dark valrona or calabout (sp) cocoa powder. Dark cocoas are a wonderful 
thing and one you won't find on most grocery shelves. 
Also yummy and juicy, add macerated cherries. Rather than reconstituting 
dry. 
Thanks for the mouthwatering recipe!!









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited 11-12-2000).]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

This sounds good. What you you use it for, though? A breakfast bread?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

UMMMMM just eating. Sure breakfast sounds ok or mid morning snack or dessert with lunch or with afternoon tea or maybe as a bread pudding for afancy dinner party....guess it would be like when do you eat cookies or pain a chocolat?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Don't know don't own one (bread maker)....I just made up the recipe....it's more bread than dessert....really sorta like pain au chocolat(chocolate filled croissant)


----------

